# H: SM IG TAU DE chaos W: new GK £££££££



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeh well as you know there's a brand new GK realese OMG OMG OMG :shok: :shok: :shok: :shok: :laugh: and well i'd like some very much to some it up so i'll be selling most of my models to get those GK's

SM:

commander w/ss pw - £7

enough to make a full command squad (will need glueing) - £9 - sold

rhino (basic painted) - £12.50

2 lanspeeders (assault cannons and multi-meltas primed 1 white 1 black) - 
£9 ea

1 attack bike (painted) - £8

9 bikes - £36
(2 meltas 1 powerfist 1 flamer)

tau:
12 fire warriors (painted) - £8
6 stealth suits - £12

IG:

3 missile teams - £8 - sold

basalisk (heavily primed white) - £10 - sold

1 sentinel (primed white plasma cannon and chainsaw) - £7.50

dark eldar:

14 kabalite warriors unbuilt - £12.50

26 kabalite warriors built (20 primed white) - offer

5 hellions (1 built and basically painted rest are unbuilt) - offer

raider (not primed few things snapped off but can be fixed) - offer

CHAOS:

8 khorne berserkers (painted) - £9.50

1 kharn betrayer (painted) - £7

CODEXES:

tau codex (the back cover has been primed buy accident but nothing else) - offer

imperial guard codex (the back cover has been primed buy accident but nothing else) - offer

dark eldar (pretty much brand new) - offer


WANTS:

scouts
bikers (the ones i have are sprayed white i want black ones)


So [email protected] is my email ask for pics and ill send to you via email prefer to do uk sale but any deals okay.


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

edited 2 more bikes added and stuff sold


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

no takers? oh shame... well unless i get a pool it looks like im keeping my dudes!


----------



## Commander Tiberius (Sep 6, 2010)

How much of the Space Marines are painted?


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

all space marine models are painted some a thick someare basic and some are just primed :grin:


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

added all my dark eldar and some of my codexes


----------



## Lug-Nut (Mar 24, 2011)

are the land speeders the new kits or old?


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

new kit bought of this year just after christmas


----------

